# Reunited with my first ATV after it was sold 17 yrs ago!



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Me and my twin brother both got brand new 1986 Honda fourtrax TRX 70's on Christmas of 1986. My father sold them shortly after he bought us 2 new 1993 Kawasaki Bayou 220's. Everyone in the family didn't want my father to sell the little honda's but he wanted to make room in the garage. Yesterday I was looking on craigslist and there was a Honda TRX 70 for sale. Went to go look at it and it turned out to be my old quad!!! 17 years later it's back in my family. If only I could find my brothers....That would be awesome! Me and my wife are expecting our first child which is due December 8th! It is awesome to know my kid will be riding on my very first ATV!:rockn: 

It is in great shape for how old it is and the engine purrs like a kitten. Only things not original on it are the seat cover and the prev owner put a plastic gas tank in. I plan to take it apart over the winter and go over everything and paint the frame. Alot of great memories riding with my brother with these guads!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How did you know it was yours?

Congrats on the find! It looks like it's in great shape!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you are one lucky guy!!
im droolin for that thing!


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

That is waaaay cool.. ditto on "how'd u know?"
MM


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! My father sold it to a guy from his work who sold it to the guy I bought it from. When I seen the add and the town it was listed in I was praying it was my old one. I still can't believe it's sitting in my garage. Too cool!


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Unreal! I'd kill to find my old Honda ST 90! (Go ahead and Google that ugly thing, but it was my first... you never forget your first....  )

MM


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet congrats you lucky devil


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That is absolutely awesome man! And that thing looks friggin sweet!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

It's even more awesome to know your first child will be riding your first quad.
Hey,call Honda.There might be a commercial there somewhere..??Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya think Mike's kid will want snorkels and 'law's?? 
(Congrats on baby Mike... Dec 8 is a day short of my bday..)

MM


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine was a Suzuki 125 trike...It ain't perty either


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! Took it for a ride around the yard and man I forgot what it felt like to ride a quad without a suspension!! LOL But it did bring back alot of great memories. Found out Friday we are having a Boy!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

This is so COOL! Congrats on the baby boy and on your Honda. That Honda is now priceless.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

man i would love to have that taking up space in my shop:rockn:that thing is awsome


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

My wife has one of those, she got it new in 86 fer Christmas. My girls ride it around now. These things are def tough. It will need some work before the next gen gets it. Ours don't look that good, the seat has a few tears, the plastic is faded in spots and has scratches and a crack.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

lucky find. i got back my first 4wheeler bout 6 months ago. its a 84 suzuki lt50. its in horrible shape, but me and my dad are rebuildin it from the ground up. my son is 18 months, so he still has a little while before he is big enuf.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*WOW* there is good left in the world. I wonder if I found & brought my first girlfriend home, my wife would mind? Well the girlfriend probably wouldn't be in half as good as shape as that quad. higher mileage....just thinking out loud again... Congrats!!!!


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i still have my first one but my cousin accidentally drove it in the pond....now it wont start


----------

